# Help determining whether to harvest



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 1, 2011)

Since this is my first grow, I obviously need help determining when to harvest. Issue(S) here is that
1) My plant could be going into Re-Veg due to it being an outdoor.(time)
2) Up to day 45, gave it veg. nutes.
3) A rookie is at work...but willing to learn.

Now, I have provided pictures. There are more scattered around in my other posts and threads. I believe that I am seeing weird(1 handed) shape leaf(s) coming out of the tips of some buds. Some here told me its a sign to watch for in Re-Veg.

**1 Option: Now I do not know if to harvest the little(not high quality) bud and leave some branches in hopes of those keep growing and re-veg.

**2 Option: Not harvest it at all and just let it as is, let nature do the work. If it dies it dies(lose the bud) ,OR if it revegges on top/over the bud, and grows into summer. 

**3 Option: Keep giving doses of flowering nutes,(patience), wait and see if the flowers better their quality, then harvest???

**4 Option: Please, enlighten me.

Another question of importance to me is if you can harvest part of the plant..? Say trim off couple lower branches of flowering or even one of the top branches and leave the others, will the main plant receive injury???


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 1, 2011)

That plant is no where's near done...   The middle pic to me looks like it is re-vegging from the couple single leaves....


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2011)

Did you have this plant inside under flowering and then put it outside?  Seems like you can either bring it in and finish it, or let it reveg and be ready in the fall.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 1, 2011)

Looks to be revegging to me, you may just leave her and let her go all summer and harvest in fall, changing the nutes wont make her flower, thats all based on light cycle, i have a G13 in my back yard doing the same thing, just gonna  let her grow all summer.

You can trim off branches if you want the bud and let her regrow, i dunno what kind of yield/potency you are gonna end up with.

Ive hacked plants half to stumps before, they bounce back its a very hardy plant.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 1, 2011)

Ok so if you let it go outside its gunna reveg and if you do it that way just harvest everything except 30% of the plant i believe, bring it inside you can finish it before fall lol its all about the situation you find your self in man.


----------



## tcbud (May 1, 2011)

My choice is .....

*Option 2*, let that girl reveg and enjoy the results in the fall.  She will not die.  I would discontinue the flowering nutes though.  Go back to veg nutes.  The middle picture does look like she is starting to reveg.  Don't freak, she is gonna look a lot worse before she looks better.  Revegging plant can look twisted and not normal.  I had one outdoor last year that yielded half a pound!

Good luck to you (and her) what ever you decide.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2011)

Do not harvest now.  The buds are so small and immature that you p-robably would not even get high.  Let her do her thing (which will probably be revegging).  This is one of the things that happens when plants are put out when the days are getting longer.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info and support you guys/gals.   I will probably just let it as it is. Except for tomorrow, I plan to cut a branch that is basically trash anyway and dry that for the heck of it...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

I'm with TC and THG let that baby grow and you will get a killer plant for harvest this fall..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and support you guys/gals.   I will probably just let it as it is. Except for tomorrow, I plan to cut a branch that is basically trash anyway and dry that for the heck of it...



I wouldn't cut anything.  That little branch you take now could turn into a 1/4 oz bud, especially when you are growing outside.  Those buds are far too immature to take now.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and support you guys/gals.   I will probably just let it as it is. Except for tomorrow, I plan to cut a branch that is basically trash anyway and dry that for the heck of it...




I wldnt hack on that girl at all bro.....let her do her thing. Those buds won't even get you buzzed at this point. Jmo


----------

